# Catching - Sargent, TX 8-31-2016



## Capt Steve Bridges (May 14, 2016)

Flew solo yesterday in Sargent and did some catching (video link below). Working the birds with artificial. I have plenty of days open in September. Give me a call or go to my website to book your charter.






http://calledinsickfishingcharters.com/

Capt. Steve Bridges
832-416-3111


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Helldamnyea!


----------

